# خواتم اشكال جديدة لاناقتك



## ksashoppin (17 أغسطس 2012)

خواتم اشكال مختلفة
تعرض لاول مرة فى السعودية
تناسب جميع الاذواق
اقل كمية من كل شكل 3 قطع
لطلب الاسعار ارجو مراسلتنا على الايميل او الاتصال بنا
​ 




































































*KSAshopping
KSA SHopping
هدفنا راحتك و إرضاؤك
قناتنا على اليوتيوب
ksashopping's channel - YouTube
تابعنا على الفيس بوك
KSAshopping - Welcome | Facebook

تابعنا على تويتر
https://twitter.com/#!/KSAshopping
تابعنا على فليكر
Ksashopping's photosets on Flickr
بادر بالشراء واتصل على:
0565624256
0542903162
*​


----------

